# Kindle Fire available in Best Buy today (14th) (or maybe not?)



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

According to PC Advisor, you can buy a Kindle Fire in Best Buy from today without having to wait for shipping from Amazon. I suspect there might be a few cancelled orders / returned devices as people decide they can't wait another day and go to the store instead. Sadly, those of us in the UK can only continue to wait and hope. (Though frankly I'm not holding my breath).

http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/news/tablets/3317904/amazon-kindle-fire-on-sale-now/


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

I was in their store yesterday & asked to see it, she said would not be available till the 15th for display or sale. Ad said date was subject to change...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> According to PC Advisor, you can buy a Kindle Fire in Best Buy from today without having to wait for shipping from Amazon. I suspect there might be a few cancelled orders / returned devices as people decide they can't wait another day and go to the store instead. Sadly, those of us in the UK can only continue to wait and hope. (Though frankly I'm not holding my breath).
> 
> http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/news/tablets/3317904/amazon-kindle-fire-on-sale-now/


Hmmm...I suspect perhaps the article was supposed to be published tomorrow, the 15th? Because the ad that we got on Sunday here in the US from Best Buy said the 15th:










Betsy


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Since interest is quite heavy I would not look to see anything in the stores until at least December 1.  At that price point I would like to see the device before I put any dollars down on it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JB--

Amazon has promised them in stores as of the 15th of November, and I have seen nothing to indicate that they won't do that.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree with Betsy. . . if they're out today, the store has goofed. . . but I'm sure they'll be there tomorrow because BB wouldn't have published that ad unless they were pretty sure, and Amazon has announced it as well, I believe.  Plus the tech pub reviews are coming out today too.  

AND I'm more and more optimistic that at least those of us who have 1 day shipping will get them tomorrow.  Fingers crossed, anyway.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I think Betsy's most likely correct and that the article has been pubished a day earlier than it was supposed to and 'today' was supposed to be the 15th. Certainly they're the only ones reporting it as the 14th and not the 15th so it's unlikely to be correct after all. I like to stir things up a little though, keep you all on your toes.   (It's my revenge for not being able to get my own Fire...  ).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Go ahead, stir the pot!  

It's the time difference thing--it was a UK site, they were just a few hours early...  

Betsy


----------

